# Happy Birthday BuriedAlive



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sending big Birthday wishes to you!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Birthday BuriedAlive!*

Have a great birthday BuriedAlive!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! Copy+Paste strikes again. That's not his user name on this forum.
Hppy b-day again BuriedAlive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, BA!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Buried!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday BuriedAlive!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, everybody. It means a lot to get birthday wishes from my haunt family.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks everybody. My haunt family never forgets, even when I do.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday Dean!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear BuriedAlive!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear BuriedAlive!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday BuriedAlive!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hoping it was a great Birthday Dean!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope you had a very Happy Birthday, BuriedAlive!


----------

